# Dusty Rhodes: WWE Legend Dead at 69



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> WWE legend and Hall of Famer Dusty Rhodes died today at the age of 69, the company said in a statement.
> 
> Rhodes, whose real name was Virgil Runnels, was inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame in 2007 and was considered “one of the most captivating and charismatic figures in sports entertainment,” the WWE said.
> 
> ...


ABC News


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

When I was a kid I thought Dusty invented the over the top rassler persona. But then my mom told me " honey, he's just imitating Gorgeous George."

but to my generation he was the original **** talker.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Still so alive as well. He popped up a few times on Raw in the last few years, as recently as like 4 months ago I think. Wasn't the best commentator in FCW but a harsh loss. Hopefully WWE does him a debt and finally takes that facepaint off of Cody and gives him a MITB win and title reign or something. Guy deserves it after years of giving his big brother the worst gimmick of all time and watching him get it over.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The American Dream!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

When I first got into wrestling in the mid 80s, mainly because of WWF he was part of the reason I started watching WCW as well, he could talk shit and land mean elbows. WWE should definitely honor him.


----------

